# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  В исполняемых файлах COMODO находит файлы tmp из LocalSettings

## highwaystar

В чем проблема может быть?  Ставлю Apache, с офсайта, в Comodo появляется надпись типо M15B.tmp домогается до cmd.exe. Или еще были случаи ставил NOtepad++ так вообще из Local settings во время установки tmp стал подгружать! Tmp то эти они вообще опасны? Тоесть, если я запускаю один единственный exe то, Comodo говорит, что еще некие tmp подключаются к делу, я их обычно блокирую, и установка как правило проходит нормально, а может зря я их такъ? WWDC все мои порты закрыл, все телнеты, нетбиосы и прочую гадость перекрыл. Простите моё невежество в данном вопросе, кто нибудь может прокомментировать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Karlson

вообще .tmp - это временные файлы, которые создаются программами в спец. папке (обычно) и после работы удаляются (обычно)..  :Smiley:  могут быть как легитимными, так и содержащими вредоносный код. второе - реже.

----------

